# misfiled reviews



## Sandy VDH (Apr 12, 2018)

there is a NOLA review in the wyndham Pagosa location.

I will take a look and see if I can figure out where it should be posted.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2018)

hmm, that shouldnt be posted, i tried to reach out to the person who wrote the review but got no reply.

it was in the approval queue for awahile, i guess one of the review managers finally posted it.


----------

